# Patent: Some Hints Into Nikon's Mirrorless Plans?



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 20, 2017)

```
Northlight Images has <a href="http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/mirrorless-camera-rumours/">uncovered a patent</a> (Nikon patent 2017-125904) for a 35mm f/2 lens for a curved image sensor. The patent does show a mirrorless application.</p>
<p><strong>Nikon recently had this to say about its mirrorless plans </strong></p>
<blockquote><p>While details are confidential, we can say that we are currently developing new mirrorless products that build upon Nikon’s strengths, and offer the performance prospective customers expect, including the ultimate optics performance, image-processing technologies, strength and durability, and operation.</p></blockquote>
<p>This patent could be unrelated, as many patents amount to nothing. However, Nikon is saying all the right things about its mirrorless plans.</p>
<p>There’s nothing new on the Canon front as far as a full frame mirrorless goes.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 20, 2017)

A curved sensor may apply to a fixed lens camera, but for a interchangeable lens camera, I wonder. Existing lenses would be useless unless some sort of exotic adapter was made, and Nikon's ability to turn out a reasonable number of high end lenses is, at best going to average 2 a year. I would not buy into a system and have to wait for 5 or 10 years until a reasonable number of lenses were available. A fixed lens body does not have that drawback, but its also a limited product, not what Nikon needs.


----------



## xps (Jul 22, 2017)

An sony rumor site writes, Sony got some patents on Medium format lenses for curved sensors.
Interesting. Will we see such an cam from sony?

http://www.sonyalpharumors.com/additional-info-five-sony-medium-format-lenses-fora-sony-curved-sensor-camera/


----------

